# X-trail. Engine rattle



## disneybrian (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi.

New member...

Wonder if anyone can offer any advice. My 2005 2.2dci X-trail has just developed an engine rattle. It seems to occur under acceleration. I know the engine is generally noisey from start up, but normally the noise would settle down when the engine is warmed up. But, over the last 2 days, it seems a little noisier than usual. The car has done 36,000miles. And I have just driven from North of England to south of Spain - with a trailer. Around 1400kg for 1800 miles (over 3 days). Never had a trailer attached to it before.

Any advice on what it could be?

Thanks. Brian.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

possible heat shield rattling on something?


----------



## SportXmad (Sep 9, 2008)

Cam chain mounts are known to detatch and rattle around. Would have thought that would be a permenant sound though and not abate once warmed up.


----------



## catlitter00 (Apr 20, 2008)

*engine rattle*



disneybrian said:


> Hi.
> 
> New member...
> 
> ...


Brian / More likely to be an injector sticking!


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I get that rattle too, but I think mine comes from the exhaust system. It could be the stainless steel guard on or near the catalytic converter. Probably the bolts are rusted.


----------

